
The Tech Industry’s Gender-Discrimination Problem - benbayard
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/11/20/the-tech-industrys-gender-discrimination-problem?mbid=nl_Daily%20111317%20Nonsubs&CNDID=49538277&spMailingID=12348564&spUserID=MTkwMDE4MjcyNjE2S0&spJobID=1281239126&spReportId=MTI4MTIzOTEyNgS2
======
ForHackernews
Previously flag-killed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15685818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15685818)

Let's see what happens this time?

